# Was wäre Euch dieses Element Tribal wert?



## hotknife (27. Februar 2008)

gelöscht


----------



## Grüner Hulk (27. Februar 2008)

Mit wievielen Rädern hast Du vor uns zu erfreuen? Mach doch einen ganzen Thread auf: hotknife kauft und verkauft!

Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber was Deine Preisanfragen und Deine Verkaufsgeschichten im Herstellerforum zu suchen haben entzieht sich mir gänzlich. Oder schreibs in den passenden bestehenden thread rein. Hier würde sich z.B. der Element Thread anbieten, aber einen neuen aufmachen find ich nicht so doll. Wird irgendwann unübersichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotknife (27. Februar 2008)

Versteh ich nicht.

Das eine Element habe ich verkauft u. ist bereits abgeholt.

Nun möchte sich der liebe hotknife auf Einkaufstour bewegen
u. fragt deshalb an, was Ihr für das Rad zahlen würdet,
welches ihm von einem Verkäufer angeboten wurde.

Soll ich etwa im Verkaufsforum anfragen, ob der Preis,
den der Verkäufer von mir haben möchte berechtigt ist???

Da ich eben nicht so tief in der Materie stecke wie ihr,
bin ich auf Hilfe angewiesen!

Wenn ich nerve, sorry, dann eben weg mit diesem Beitrag.

hotknife


----------

